

Women in Open Source - lingrush
http://infotrope.net/blog/2009/07/25/standing-out-in-the-crowd-my-oscon-keynote/

======
lingrush
I'm interested in the implications of this talk. It appears that women have to
be practically coddled into joining the open source crowd. Are the barriers
really that significant? Are women really that sensitive?

